# Changing the sofa rule :)



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

When we brought Gandhi home we had the plan that he would be allowed on the sofa if we picked him up and put him on our lap but he couldn't jump up uninvited. As he started to use the sofa as a piece of parkour equipment we decided it would be more transparent for him if he wasn't allowed on it at all. He slept on the floor at our feet for many months. Until Sunday. 

He came home after staying at my parents' house for the weekend and he was very sleepy. We were both sat on the sofa and he was resting his chin on my leg, looking at me whilst I was stroking his head and his eyes were half closing. Then he gently hopped up next to me, I said 'off' and he looked at us and then curled up and went to sleep on my knee! Before I could even say off for a second time his eyes were closed. Then I realised how nice it was to be able to cuddle him without me sitting on the floor and getting pins and needles 










So the next day, at a time when he wanted a cuddle I picked him up and put him on my lap and he enjoyed this:










So we had a discussion and decided that when he's sleepy and calm we will invite him up. The last two evenings he has spent asleep on me now! The only problem I have now is getting up, he's all sleepy and floppy and doesn't want to move, although this evening I mentioned the word 'biscuit' and he was up like a shot even though he had been lightly snoring 2 seconds before

Yesterday:



















And this one is from this evening, I just happen to be wearing the same jumper and he already has a favourite sleeping position. When not taking the photo my arm rests underneath his front two paws 










It's nice to be able to do this  

I wonder how Molly is doing with her sofa persuasion?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

How deliciously cuddly he is! Poppy is allowed on the settee whenever, she often snoozes up there while I work at the table and has stopped digging it (although she uses it to sneak onto the side tables for forbidden goodies!).


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They were not allowed on the furniture until they had some level if control that I could count on in terms of their bladder but admit that these two play in the couch and sleep with me primarily for my convenience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so glad that you are getting to enjoy sofa cuddles  and Gandhi certainly looks very, very comfortable. Mine are welcome to come on the sofa and settle down - mad behaviour leads to a sofa ban!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we do love it, we started off the same with lady, up only with permission, then we really thought, why, we still make her move for any human, that is the rule. but otherwise we love love love sofa cuddles.


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Woody is also allowed on the sofa when invited and not muddy! but recently he has taken to getting a little too comfy, head on a cushion and pushing me out of the way


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

woody89 said:


> Woody is also allowed on the sofa when invited and not muddy! but recently he has taken to getting a little too comfy, head on a cushion and pushing me out of the way


Yeah, get used to that.....they can stretch about 5 times their real length too


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Gorgeous pics...he looks sooooo comfy 

xxx


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

He's such a handsome poo, I don't blame you for letting him stay for a sleepy cuddle! 

I'm the baddy in our house - insisting that Poppy will not be allowed on the settee. I get big sad puppy eyes from Poppy and hubby on a regular basis over this particular rule. I may relent one day...........


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures. We do not allow Bailey on the sofa either. May have to rethink this rule!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aww lovely.. Love a snuggle! My two take up so much space.. They love to stretch! 

It's the snuggly noises and the head on your lap, in the nook of your neck or resting on your chest which is just so special. The fact that they just crave the closeness of snuggling in alongside. I love it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Grove be forwarned, snuggling your boy will be extremely addictive. Next thing you know you won't want to sit on the couch without that precious bundle on your lap. Thankfully they are always so willing to oblige!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I never had the no sofa rule - when I was really desperate for a dog, there were a few things that I really craved one for and the main one was watching tv in the evenings with a snuggly pooch resting their head on me. I find the stroking very relaxing and therapeutic..... Tilly doesn't mind it either  

Well done Gandhi - you've got your mummy wrapped around your paw!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I find the stroking very relaxing and therapeutic.....


Maybe this is why I find it addictive? I am the same only I whirl my fingers round and through his curls, thankfully he obliges happily. The warmth is nice too, the perfect heating pad for a sore tummy or an overworked leg muscle.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Naps on the sofa are the best. Skipper was a pro at it and you just have to have pillows and a blanket.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Aw Gandhi is gorgeous! How could you not want him up for cuddles. We are always trying to get Benji up. He might cuddle for a couple of minutes then he's off to the floor.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skipper was beautiful!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

He tried out a few different sleeping positions last night

The hedgehog:










The stretch:










And the arm hugging teddy bear:


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dave the dog said:


> Aw Gandhi is gorgeous! How could you not want him up for cuddles. We are always trying to get Benji up. He might cuddle for a couple of minutes then he's off to the floor.


Would love to see a recent photo of benji!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Here he is!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

And although he doesn't join us much on the sofa, he does like a chair to himself!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

He is beautiful


----------



## dekrik (Apr 25, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a waterproof washable sofa cover blanket or bolster they love to use on the sofa? We have been keeping our 7 month cockapoo off the furniture to manage some of our human allergies, but we really want her to be able to cuddle with us on the couch. I am thinking if I keep her on a blanket of some sort I can wash the blanket regularly and prevent the dander from getting into the sofa. Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I use a wet dog mat on my sofa - they are waterproof, wash really well and you can get a variety of sizes and tons of different colour and design options The Wet Dog Mat


----------



## dekrik (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion!! I’ll see if they ship to the US.


----------

